

Re/code removes onsite comments - devindotcom
http://recode.net/2014/11/20/a-note-to-recode-readers/

======
goler
I'm a re/code fan, but it would be a shame if other sites followed this move.
User comments posted in social media are difficult to find after some time has
passed, so removing comments from articles makes it difficult for future
readers to get sense of the discussion around an article.

While some re/code stories do generate great discussions, most don't. This
move is a way for them to avoid reinforcing the feeling that there aren't many
readers.

------
minimaxir
See my rant on the HN submission when Reuters removed their comments:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8574156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8574156)

...although, in this case, not many people used Re/Code's comments anyways,
mostly because it never worked due to a combination of LiveFyre and SSO.

